# Football Highlights: online CCG



## Akillion (Dec 24, 2013)

*Football Highlights: Online Collectible Card Game* http://kck.st/1jap9S3

*What is it? *

The Football Highlights card game is based on all the best bits of football, it is like you being in control of Match of the Day.  It is simple to learn but has great depth and long term playability.
It is a collectible card game where players take it in turns to play a match highlight.  The attacker will try and complete all the stages of their highlight to get a goal and the defender will try and stop them.  
And here is the science bit, it is mathematically modelled to be accurate to the real game, so that it results in a realistic feel, gameplay and scores.

*Why is it better than anything else?*
There are many “Football Manager” and “FIFA – style” clones, but there are no strategic but easy to play football games.  This game is literally unique and absorbing to play.  You are both in control as a manager would be, but totally involved in the play as well.

*What Can I do?*
For many people this is the game they have been waiting for but I need to spread the word so people can back the project.  What would be really helpful would be:
1.      Log on to the kickstarter.com website http://kck.st/1jap9S3  to find out all about project.
2.      While you are there it would be fantastic if you could back the project, even for £1.
3.      Forward this information to anyone you think would be interested and ask them to do the same.
4.      Come back to me with any advice or questions.

*What happens next?*
The game currently exists in hardcopy, but it is going to be programmed as a free to play online game, available both as an app and for PC and is being crowd funded at kickstarter.com http://kck.st/1jap9S3

You can also follow it on facebook www.facebook.com/pages/Football-Highlights

Or twitter www.twitter.com/FootballHighlig

Thank you for your time


----------

